# text only version of StP?



## creature (Apr 21, 2017)

Matt, just a thought..

if all goes to hell, should there be a simple bulletin board interface?

bells & whistles are sweet, but text only is life &death..

my bones fucking creak..


----------



## somn (Apr 21, 2017)

it would also load faster on bad internet connections and slower older devices and computers.


----------



## N0MAD (Apr 22, 2017)

I'd second this, sounds like a good idea. I'd use it


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 23, 2017)

'text only' would be extremely difficult to achieve without completely re-writing the xenforo forum software, and there's not really enough demand for that. your best bet would probably be to use the default theme that comes with xenforo, which you can choose by going to the very bottom left of the website and clicking on the 'stp ui.x v2' link.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 23, 2017)

i mean, if you want a 'text only' version of stp, you should try the lynx browser for linux, but i think they make it for windows as well.

http://lynx.browser.org/current/index.html#binary_w32


----------



## autumn (Apr 23, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> i mean, if you want a 'text only' version of stp, you should try the lynx browser for linux, but i think they make it for windows as well.
> 
> http://lynx.browser.org/current/index.html#binary_w32



Seconding lynx. A few times I've gotten halfway through a gentoo install, said fuck it and started browsing the internet on lynx  Usually ending with downloading the Arch image.

Gentoo: never again.

@creature lynx is the way to go for what you want. It will be kind of clunky and sometimes annoying to navigate but it gets the job done.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Apr 23, 2017)

zim said:


> Seconding lynx. A few times I've gotten halfway through a gentoo install, said fuck it and started browsing the internet on lynx  Usually ending with downloading the Arch image.
> 
> Gentoo: never again.
> 
> @creature lynx is the way to go for what you want. It will be kind of clunky and sometimes annoying to navigate but it gets the job done.



Gotten a basic Gentoo running a couple of times, but I usually end up trashing the desktop manager and I suck on the command line. I have to have the step by step Gentoo guide open on another system to at least get to bash and installing stuff, but the guide is a bit out of date I think. Someday, I might endeavor to get it done and have my own custom distro, but that's a lot of a type thinking that I don't tend to want to do.

*Another up vote for Lynx, though! I imagine that one would get used to it or be able to customize the layout enough to get it to function acceptably. There's also the emacs browser plug-in, but I have never used it.*


----------



## autumn (Apr 23, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> Gotten a basic Gentoo running a couple of times, but I usually end up trashing the desktop manager and I suck on the command line. I have to have the step by step Gentoo guide open on another system to at least get to bash and installing stuff, but the guide is a bit out of date I think. Someday, I might endeavor to get it done and have my own custom distro, but that's a lot of a type thinking that I don't tend to want to do.
> 
> *Another up vote for Lynx, though! I imagine that one would get used to it or be able to customize the layout enough to get it to function acceptably. There's also the emacs browser plug-in, but I have never used it.*



Arch is the same thing for most users and way easier. Plus, the AUR.

Have you run Arch before?


----------



## DrewSTNY (Apr 23, 2017)

Never run Arch before. Just haven't gotten around to it. I've played around mostly with Debian distros over the years. Had Fedora once or twice, but just seem keep coming back to the old standby.


----------



## PriusFuck (Apr 24, 2017)

I was going to keep it simple and suggest a text based browser, but some people took it a step further and suggested Lynx for Linux. I Second this choice also. Being that Linux Mint is my primary OS, I'm a Huge supporter of Linux in general.


----------



## CricketsChirping (Jun 10, 2017)

zim said:


> Seconding lynx. A few times I've gotten halfway through a gentoo install, said fuck it and started browsing the internet on lynx  Usually ending with downloading the Arch image.
> 
> Gentoo: never again.
> 
> @creature lynx is the way to go for what you want. It will be kind of clunky and sometimes annoying to navigate but it gets the job done.


Arch all the way....


----------

